# iPad - In meinem Fall sinnvoll?



## NebuLa (29. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken ein iPad zu kaufen, oder allgemein ein Tablet. Ich bin nur aufs iPad gekommen weil ich ein großer Fan von iOS bin (keine Angst, kein Fanboy ).

Ein Kumpel von mir hat schon seit Jahren eins und meinte das es echt praktisch ist, selbst wenn man es nur zuhause benutzt. 
Er hat zusätzlich auch ein Smartphone mit 4.7" Bildschirm, weswegen ich mich ständig Frage ob sich ein Tablet dann wirklich lohnt?

Ich habe selbst ein HTC One X, merke jedoch das man kleine Minispiele schon drauf zocken kann, es jedoch tortzdem recht klein ist für diesen Zweck.
Videos anschauen geht z.B. auch, ist aber dann auch relativ klein (Ich sehe sowieso nicht sehr gut -> Brillenträger).

Irgendwie finde ich das das iPad womöglich die Lücke zwischen Laptop und Handy füllen könnte, jedoch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das nur ein "kaufen weil man lust drauf hat" ist.

Was ist eure Meinung?
Habt ihr selbst vielleicht ein iPad und könnt womöglich direkt Stellung dazu nehmen?

Immerhin wären ~500€ ja keine kleine Investition


----------



## sepei (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Bin selber Besitzer von ein IPad und habe genauso einen IPod und ein Gelaxy Note 5,3", Netbook und ein Notebook
Also ich benutzte mein IPad meist um unsere Digitalen Schulunterlagen zu lernen, Videos schauen (auch über NAS), Games lässt sich auch meiner Meinung nach um einiges besser auf einen IPad spielen oder mal kurz ne E-Mail zu schreiben. Besonders beim ersteren lässt sich auch das Retina Display blicken der Zoom usw ist einfach Wahnsinn.
Ich würde es mir jedenfalls wieder kaufen aber natürlich nur die kleinste Stufe da sich bis auf dne Speicher und UMTS Fähigkeit ja nicht unterscheidet

MfG


----------



## ile (29. Januar 2013)

NebuLa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken ein iPad zu kaufen, oder allgemein ein Tablet. Ich bin nur aufs iPad gekommen weil ich ein großer Fan von iOS bin (keine Angst, kein Fanboy ).
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat schon seit Jahren eins und meinte das es echt praktisch ist, selbst wenn man es nur zuhause benutzt.
> Er hat zusätzlich auch ein Smartphone mit 4.7" Bildschirm, weswegen ich mich ständig Frage ob sich ein Tablet dann wirklich lohnt?
> ...



Ich finde: Wenn es einen finanziell nicht schmerzt, dann ist es ganz nett, ansonsten nicht nötig. Es kann nicht mehr als ein Smartphone, nur manches besser. 500 € wären mir für nur zu Hause nutzen, zu viel. Deswegen hab ich auch das Nexus 7.


----------



## Supeq (29. Januar 2013)

Hi,

das iPad3 war und ist mein bis heute einziges Tablet und ich nutze es fast ausschließlich zu Hause. Ich benutze es hauptsächlich zum privaten surfen um mal schnell etwas nachzuschlagen und als Ersatz-Zeitung fürs stille Örtchen 

Also wenn man Laptop, Smartphone und PC hat, dann brauch man das Tablet nicht unbedingt. Würds mir an deiner Stelle nur kaufen wenn du dafür nicht auf wichtigere Sachen (Urlaub, Möbel, Auto etc.) verzichten musst.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Januar 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Ich finde: Wenn es einen finanziell nicht schmerzt, dann ist es ganz nett, ansonsten nicht nötig. Es kann nicht mehr als ein Smartphone, nur manches besser. 500 € wären mir für nur zu Hause nutzen, zu viel. Deswegen hab ich auch das Nexus 7.


 Die Aussage finde ich gut.
Mit meinem Nexus 7 mache ich auch nicht viel mehr, als ab und zu Videos schauen.
(Alte) Spiele spielen geht mit einem kleinen Netbook viel besser, Schreiben auch.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (29. Januar 2013)

Das normale Ipad wäre mir z groß, das Nexus 7 zu klein.
Also bin ich logischerweise beim Mini gelandet und sehe so 8" als "perfekt" an.

Aber 10"/11" beginnt für mich schon "Notebook", da will ich dann kein iOS oder Android an.
Und wenn es ein 10" Tablet werden würde wäre es eins mit Win 8 (aber kein RT!)


----------



## NebuLa (29. Januar 2013)

Also das sind schonmal gute Eindrücke!

Die 500€ würden definitiv nirgendwo sonst fehlen, jedoch sind es trotzdem 500€ und da überleg ich dann doch lieber 3x.
Also als Ersatzzeitung, zum Videos schauen, für Reisen (oder allgemein Wartezeiten/Zugfahrten), als kleines Spieletablet und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten würde ich es definitiv nutzen. 

Hab auch noch von meinem alten iPod das Apple Konto mit ziemlich viel Zeugs drauf. Deswegen würde sich iOS halt anbieten. 
Allgemein auch einfach der riesige Appmarkt ist ein Pluspunkt.

Ganz logisch gedacht wäre ein Windows Tablet schon ziemlich gut, wenn man bedenkt was Windows für Möglichkeiten bietet.
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich mir aber nicht sicher als was ich ein Tablet nun ansehen:
Als Tablet oder als Mini-Laptop.

Einen Laptop habe ich nämlich, und wenn ich ein Windows Tablet hätte, wüsste ich kaum was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden wäre (bis auf Größe/Gewicht).


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ein iPad und bin damit zu 99% zu Hause online, weil ich keinen Bock habe, jedesmal mein MacBook zu holen, außerdem ist man damit auch schneller im Inet. 
Homebutton - einmal wischen - auf Safari klicken und fertig.


----------



## NebuLa (29. Januar 2013)

Ja hatte mir gedacht das das weniger fummlig ist.

Ich werd mich mal umschauen und dann halbwegs spontan entscheiden.
Einzige Sache bei der ich mir dann noch unsicher wäre:

3. Gen oder 4. Gen?
16 GB oder 32 GB ?

Würde es mir warscheinlich gebraucht holen, damit ich nicht so viel Wertverlust habe, und bei oben gennanten Möglichkeiten sind die Preise teilweise doch ein ganzes Stück auseinander.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

Für 500€ kriegst Du doch schon 15 Zoll Notebooks, und die wären zum "mal spielen" und Internet deutlich besser geeignet, auch nicht so schwer, als das man die nicht zB auf dem Schoß benutzen könnte. Zudem kannst Du das Akku-unabhängig nutzen (Tablet ja nicht, oder? ) und hast auch viel mehr Speicherplatz für zB Mediandaten usw. - da du ja ein Notebooks hast, wirst du das aber ja wissen.

Also, ich finde in dem Fall ein Tablet rausgeschmissenes Geld. Und wenn du mal kurz nur was im Netz nachsehen musst, kannst Du ja das Smartphone nehmen. 

Wenn Du doch ein Tablet holst, wäre das halt IMHO ne Spielere. Falls es Dir vot allem um ein größeres Display als beim Smartphone geht, aber Du trotzdem wirklich mal SCHNELL in Netz gehen willst, dann würd ich eher ein günstigeres Tablet nehmen als das ipad.



Ich würd aber ehrlich gesagt dann doch eher ein günstigeres Ultrabook = sehr schnelles Laden nehmen, zB das Lenovo S300 oder S400 gibt es unter 500€ im diversen Ausführungen.,


----------



## NebuLa (29. Januar 2013)

Also diese art von spielen meinte ich auch eigentlich nicht. Also nicht so aktives spielen, sondern eher mal daddeln.

Das iPad halt auch wie ne Zeitung/Zeitschrift benutzen und für wartezeiten mitnehmen. Für Filme bietet es sich ja auch an.

Eigentlich hätte ich noch mit der Entscheidung gewartet, aber ich habe gerade eben ein extrem gutes Angebot von jemandem aus meiner Schule bekommen, der sein "altes" iPad 3 64 GB loswerden will um das 4. Gen zu holen.
Sieht aus wie neu, kommt mit OVP und insgesamt für nur knapp 390€. Konnte nicht widerstehen und hab einfach zugeschlagen.

Hab mir gedacht das selbst wenn es mir nach einem Monat nicht gefällt, ich es immer noch für einen guten Preis verkaufen kann und somit eigentlich keinen/kaum Verlust machen dürfte.
Ich denke aber mal positiv und erwarte das ich es lange Nutzen werde, vor allem nachdem ich mir mal klar gemacht hab wofür.

Danke an alle für die kreative Diskussion!


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Januar 2013)

@Herbboy
Ich kann mein iPad auch Akku-unabhängig nutzen. Deswegen haben die mir ja ein Ladekabel mit eingepackt.


----------

